# Боли в затылке и висках



## Данила94. (18 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста советом. Мне 24 года не пью, редко курю занимаюсь турниками, брусьями. Работа в основном сидячая (работаю дежурным  по станции метрополитен) по 12 часов. Около трёх месяцев назад начались боли в области поясницы, в начале пошёл к терапевту она направила  на оам, потом меня направили сделать посев и УЗИ почек (фото прикреплены) на УЗИ сказали что все нормально и посев в норме,а моча не очень привышено лейкоцитов. Направили к урологу он назначил повторный анализ мочи и на бактерии,вирусы сдать. Моча в норме, на бактерии фото прикреплено. Прописал антибиотики пить. После этого у меня начали появляться ещё боли в шеи и затылке отдавало в виски, я обратился к неврологу он мне назначал сделать рентген поясницы и мрт головы. На мрт дополнительных образований, очаговых изменений в веществе головного мозга не выявленно. Косвенные мр признаки затруднения ликворотока.23.11.18г. И ещё есть старое мрт: мр картина минимальной наружной гидроцифалии мр данных за исключением изменений очагового характера в веществе мозга не выявленно.24.11.2016г. На рентгене поясницы есть фото. Так же сдавала оам биохимию, сдавал на бактерии мазок, кровь в норме. Далее делал уздг сосудов шеи как мне сказали все в норме. И мрт шеи + сосуды. Протрузии дисков c-6,c-7. Принимал диакарб и аспаркам, мовалис , мильгаму колол после этого поясница почти не беспокоила но сильно болела шея и голова, начались головокружения не большие,помутнения в глазах было несколько раз и бывало что пальцы немели на левой руке, после этого Очень тяжело ездить на работу стало. На данный момент головокружений нет поясница почти не беспокоит боли в шеи и голове постоянные отдаёт в виски. Обошёл уже несколько неврологов все говорят что все у тебя нормально вианализах обследованиях это все из за нервов. Выписывают транквилизаторы, антидепрессанты. Таблетки которые выписывают особо не помогают сейчас пью стрезам,атаракс,хожу на электромагниты, ходил на мануальный массаж особо не помог, потом запивался на обычный после него становилось легче. Последний невролог мне поставил диагноз-дорсальная распространенно миофасциальный болевой синдром на фоне распространенного остеохондроза нарушение статики позвоночника устойчивое соматоформное болевое расстройство. Голова постоянно болит шея тоже скованности в движениях нет могу крутить голову и поясницу. Говорят что все нормально а голов болит и не проходит не знаю к кому ещё идти уже потратил кучу денег на походы к неврологам.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2019)

@Данила94., Данила, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (18 Фев 2019)

Данила94. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста советом


Утро доброе.. Я конечно понимаю,  что и в "семейной поликлинике" и в "клинике Гусарова " отличные специалисты.. Но напрашивается сразу самое обычное, если почитать написанное...


Данила94. написал(а):


> занимаюсь турниками, брусьями. Работа в основном сидячая (работаю дежурным по станции метрополитен) по 12 часов.


 + сколиоз в описании снимков..
Статическая нагрузка на работе, небольшая и длительная - напряжение и скованность позных мышц, тем более при сколиозе.. А после этого энергичные упражнения на "задубевшие" мышцы - вот и результат. . 
Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения,  которого у вас в Пушкино нет...


----------



## Данила94. (18 Фев 2019)

Спасибо за совет попробую найти хорошего мануального терапевта


----------

